# hilfe bei warhammer 40



## Taares1 (11. März 2016)

Hallo

ich habe eine Frage. Wie kann man den Necron Overlord in warhammer 40k aktivieren? Ich finde ihn nur im Armee Design, aber
wenn ich den multiplayer starte, ist er nicht da.


----------



## sealofdarkness (20. März 2016)

Der Necron Overlord ist nur im Modus Survival spielbar.


----------

